# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دوستان كسي ميدونه طرح رشته هاي پزشكي و دندان و دارو چند ساله؟؟

## Shojaie

درستان ذرح اسن سه رشته چند ساله!؟كسي از حقوق طرح خبر داره!؟
و اينكه مثلا رشته پزشكي بدون طرح هفت ساله و يا با طرح مسشه هفت سال

----------


## saeid_NRT

رفتی تو حساب کتاب؟  :Yahoo (4): ))
طرح همشون دو ساله. از بین جاهایی که اعلام نیاز میکنن یکیشونو انتخاب میکنی و میری. حقوقشم ۹۰ درصد حقوق یک پزشک تو اونجاست. پزشکی هفت سال میخونی بعدش دو سال میری طرح :Yahoo (114):  موفق باشی

----------


## Shojaie

> رفتی تو حساب کتاب؟ ))
> طرح همشون دو ساله. از بین جاهایی که اعلام نیاز میکنن یکیشونو انتخاب میکنی و میری. حقوقشم ۹۰ درصد حقوق یک پزشک تو اونجاست. پزشکی هفت سال میخونی بعدش دو سال میری طرح موفق باشی


ببخشيد از دندون هم خبر داريد؟؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> ببخشيد از دندون هم خبر داريد؟؟


همشون دو ساله دیگه. دندون پزشکی دارو

----------


## saeid_NRT

البته تو مناطق محروم کار کنی ضریب داره کمتر میشه.  که اونم ریزه کاریه تو همون دو سال در نظر بگیر

----------

